# Wolfwood Hit 1500!!



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on that 1500th post.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh, there's a surprise.









Now that Puff is up and about, those chairs will be filled with Wolfwood bottoms and we'll see a drastic slowdown. Unless, of course, the laptop comes out.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

I want to hear you howl. Great Posting!

Congrats










































































Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> I want to hear you howl. Great Posting!
> 
> Congrats
> ...


ooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Does that mean the Post to Camping Trip Ratio (PCTR) is now 1500:1?








Sorry, couldn't resist.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Does that mean the Post to Camping Trip Ratio (PCTR) is now 1500:1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, I believe in thoroughly researching prior to stepping off into new ventures







I now figure, if you guys can do, surely we can, too









btw, that's 1500:4, smartguy! 
(you missed driveway camping at Wolfwood: (1) delivery day (2) Christmas weekend & (3) New Year's Eve)


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean the Post to Camping Trip Ratio (PCTR) is now 1500:1?
> ...


OUCH!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > W4DRR said:
> ...











It's all good


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*!!! 1,500 GREAT BIG ONES !!!*

Way to go, Wolfie!

You da... er.... You go girl!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> Does that mean the Post to Camping Trip Ratio (PCTR) is now 1500:1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good. I was thinking of some form of MOST POSTS BEFORE CAMPING AWARD but you trumped me.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You Chatter Box








*Congrats!! *


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> btw, that's 1500:4, smartguy!
> (you missed driveway camping at Wolfwood: (1) delivery day (2) Christmas weekend & (3) New Year's Eve)


You're right, Wolfie, talk about an experienced camper! You're no newbie around around here!









Congrats on your 1500 + posts. Keep 'em comin.









Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Keep it going, girl!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Careful Wolfie, I am catching up! Congrats!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way to Go Wolfie
Keep up the great post









Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Wolfie,

Congrats! on reaching the 1500

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > btw, that's 1500:4, smartguy!
> > (you missed driveway camping at Wolfwood: (1) delivery day (2) Christmas weekend & (3) New Year's Eve)
> 
> 
> ...


Now. Mark, I've NEVER claimed to be anything but a Newbie when it comes to Outbacking (or anything else related to TT-life, for that matter). Probably won't matter how much play-time Puff gets, tho' - with the experience y'all have --- I expect we'll be "Newbies" for a loooooonnnnnggggg time! Honest, I really do know when to keep my mouth shut!









But - now - if this is a discussion about camping experience in general  .... you betcha - we'll gladly stand tent-stake to tent-stake with just about any one on any day .... probably learned a thing or 2 in _those 40+ years_.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wolf...what can I say.

Stop annoying us...and go camping! 

Gotta luv ya!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the achievement Wolfie!!! Way to keep Doug on his toes.


----------

